

Free place to stay in Silicon Valley if you code - jungsu_xiao
http://blog.letslunch.com/2011/03/08/free-place-to-stay-in-silicon-valley-if-you-code/

======
gcb
I have a free lunch for you.

it just take 8 hours of coding to get it

